# Mystery Gravely



## gilbos440rt (Aug 5, 2013)

I just bought 2 Gravely's today One is a 1948 model # 32536 it's a tractor only
The mystery Gravely looks to be a 65+ model it has the 7.6 T head engine and the square nose hood, it's missing the starter but the old gentleman I got it off of said he had it overhauled around 7 years ago ran it a couple times and parked it (he had 3) I bought 2 off of him today. the starter ended up on the Gravely he kept, the card and intake on this one has me puzzled as does the model # 6385, here's a you tube vid I took so you can maybe help me out as I'm about to start buying parts for it.
Any help appreciated!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tMCJuxxdeM[/ame]

Bobby 
PS I also have a 2003 (I think, the model # 985117 serial # 000856) Professional !4 with the 13.5 hp robins engine I got for $800 that started me into the 2 wheeled Gravely's lol!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Bobby.. Give this guy a call I have spoke with him a few times about his Gravely tractors.


http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/3917124274.html


----------



## gilbos440rt (Aug 5, 2013)

I was able to get out to mess with the tractors a bit today before going to work (Raining hard so it was nice under the carport) I traced the oil lines and they go into the oil pump bolted to the rear of the engine on the 42 and 48 (both have screw on filters.
I checked the cam opposite the mag and both are recessed in the block about an 1/8 to 3/16 of an inch. so looking like I might have a 6.6 on the 48 and a 7.6 on the 42.
42 has the Edison mag the 48 a Bendix mag, filled both cylinders up with Marvel Mystery oil to soak for a week or so.
governor shaft on the 42's is still frozen so i think I'm going pull the trigger on the 7.6 alum carb, governor and air breather set up and use this air breather setup on the 48


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The guy I left the link for emailed me back today this is his message below. I told him you may need parts, or to ask a few questions.

Thanks, maybe I can help him out. Steve


----------



## gilbos440rt (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks wjjones I'll give him a call as soon I figure out what I'm gonna need to get the Franken L going


----------



## gilbos440rt (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I ran across a good deal on a 1973 8speed Gravely up in Virginia so I bought it to have one running while I get the Franken L up and going lol!


----------

